# One Pigeon.. Different Wing Colors



## Peavy (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a pigeon with one white and one ash red wing. Is this kind of asymmetry common?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds like a pied white sider, Its nothing unusual if this is the case. Is it a roller?

Have you got a pic?


----------

